# keeping a small tank



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay I know I am going to get reemed in this post I really don't want any feedback though, my tank does find and it grows brown algae on the bottom every couple of days and then I clean it when it spreads through out the tank so I do 2 or 3 tank changes a week and a lil less than 30%of water is changed my fish are doing fine and are happy as can be. I am establishing my slatwater tank this weekand I think


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

do you by chance have your tank near sunlight?if you do that could the cause of the brown algae you keep growing on the gravel.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think the sunlight hits it it is on the lil bench under the window and the blinds are always down and direct sun never comes through the window due to the positioning of the house


----------

